# Lorelei is on FIRE!!! (Not literally, of course)



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

GOt up to Lake Lorelei in Fayetteville today around 7:45. Things started out slow, but when the sun came over the trees, the lake exploded (not literally, of course). From 8:30 to 11:00, I caught and counted no less than 200 crappie on a jig fished under a slip float next to docks and other structure in about 3' of water. Many of the fish were between 7-9" with a few larger ones mixed in. I did manage to catch 3 that went about 11.5". Size was not spectacular, but the rate at which I was catching them was. Every cast, and this time, I do mean it literally. 

After realizing that I could stand there and catch fish ad infinitum, and becoming exponentially less enthused with catching crappie, I decided to turn my attention to bass. I started fishing other docks around the lake with a jig and pig and got a few small hits, likely very small fish- no takers. Then I tied on a shaky head jig and proceeded to catch five largemouth in a matter of about 45 minutes throwing that shaky head around rocks near the shore. Again, nothing big- the largest was about a pound and a half

Called up 1badmthrfisher around 2:00 to tell him what he was missing. He asked if they were still hitting anything that moved, so with one hand on the phone, the rod between my legs, and one hand on the reel I proceeded to catch several more on consecutive casts- they were definitely still on FIRE!!! (again, figuratively). 

All in all, I caught about 225-250 crappie over the course of 3 hours. I kept about 15 or 20 to be used for catfish bait. It was a great way to kick off spring, that is for sure. I'll likely be back up next weekend, but I'm gonna have to bring a firefighter's suit or somethin'..


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow. thats almost 2 fish a minute. A great way to start the season i guess.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I was going to go today and my fishing partner cancled so I stayed home.
Don`t feel to smart right now..The crappie just dont get that big in LL but they are plentyfull. I have two brush piles at the end of my dock that were trees before the ice storm in february they are good size and have about 5 feet of water on top of them.I think they will hold a lot of fish.Good job today sounds like you were in the right place at the right time.Thats what it all about.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

fisharder, 

Is this dock on Lorelei?? Maybe we can get out sometime... I would like to see how other people fish that lake.


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

I wish I knew someone to get me in. It is a good bass lake. I have only fished once. Caught some nice channels too. Ronnie


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Young Whiskers said:


> fisharder,
> 
> Is this dock on Lorelei?? Maybe we can get out sometime... I would like to see how other people fish that lake.


My place is on the upper half of the lake opposite the club house.I don`t keep my boat at LL so I fish the bank alot but I hual the boat up on weekends sometimes. Just in case people dont know Lake Lorelie is gated
you have to be a member or a guest to get in.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

My sister lives out there, I fish it sometimes too. Pretty good catfishing at night out there. We through a bonfire and I cast my lines out. Good times


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi
I have friend w/ a place there.Is there any size to the catfish.I only have been there once for fun in the sun.Didnt think it held many fish...Do they have
any stocking program. Might have to give it a try 
Thanks


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

There's no fish in that lake.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

That is absolutely false...


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I have caught Channels up to 5+lbs, they have bullhead and flathead too. They may have blues but I have never seen one caught. I usually fish with chicken liver or hotdogs, or night crawlers. For flats use cut bait or bluegill.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

LMRSmallmouth,

The lake definitely has blues, and every once in a while, you can catch a huge crappie... There are also walleye, perch, white bass and hybrids, as well as several other species.

Reference these pictures from two years ago...


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=5302&ppuser=2765

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=5304&ppuser=2765


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

There ain't no fish in that lake.


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

Nothing more than a frog pond! Shhhhh.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

no used keeping it a secret, have to live there or know someone to get in anyway. I sure was happy when my sister moved there 10 yrs ago...lol
Family pass is on my truck...hehe Boat traffic will be increasing soon so get it while the gettings good.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Have you guys noticed how many people have viewed this thread. I'm sure glad the lake is private. Nothin but frogs and turtles in there anyways.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Treebass227 said:


> Have you guys noticed how many people have viewed this thread. I'm sure glad the lake is private. Nothin but frogs and turtles in there anyways.


Just because there are a lot of views doesn't mean a whole lot. Maybe most of the views are from guys like me that haven't been out yet and are trying to live through other peoples posts.

Sounds like a damn good day on the water.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You fishin DA KING'S lake again young whiskers  This is an excellent lake , especially for bass and crappie. I am also starting to catch some very nice walleyes. Big blue cats are in there as well as flatheads. This lake is fished very lightly , and most of the time I can go there in the evenings and have most of the lake to myself. I've been there when the crappie are hitting like young whiskers said. I've caught many in the 12-13 inch range on ultra light....WOW !!! what action.....anyways, I usually hit this lake in the calm of a summer night fishing for cats. I've caught a few channel cats in the 15 pound range on cut shad and especially a glob of nightcrawlers, a bait I seldom use.... I invite a few guys to join me there and many accept...keep an eye out for talk about this lake and drop me a line if you want to join myself one evening or night.... .....this private lake also has two ponds , one three acres and one nine acres....the nine acre lake is a bassers dream, and can be fished with electric motors only, with of course somebody who lives there or owns land,as I do... ....Tell Joe I said " hey " youngster... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Will do, and will take you up on any offer to get out on a boat on that smaller lake - although I've done better in the main lake near the spillway and dam and the portion nearest the three acre lake. Caught a pig out of the three and a couple of nice ones out of the main lake. Haven't caught many out of the nine acre one, but I only have access to about two hundred feet of shoreline, but from a (your) boat...


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

do they have an open yard sale day/weekend?


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

No........


----------

